# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Αναβίωση του δικτύου www.hwmn.org

## sque

Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου (Herakleion Wireless Metropolitan Network) ξεκίνησε πάλι!  :: 

Η προσπάθεια αυτή έχει ξεκινήσει από εθελοντές που με όρεξη θέλουν να στήσουν ένα ωραίο και σύγχρονο δίκτυο! Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετάσχει στην διαδικασία μπορεί να επισκεφτεί το http://www.hwmn.org και να στείλει ένα email ή να γραφτεί στην λίστα συζητήσεων.

Το τρέχων wind με τους κόμβους θα το βρείτε στο http://wind.hwmn.org/?page=nodes

Σας περιμένουμε!

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπράβο! Καλή επιτυχία.

Καλό θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσετε το wind και για την απόδοση IP και domains.

Όποτε θελήσετε VPN με την Αθήνα στείλε ένα PM θα το έχουμε έτυμο σε 2 λεπτά.  ::

----------


## sque

Ευχαριστούμε!

Δεν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι το Wind μας βολεύει σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Όλα σχεδόν ακόμα τα ψάχνουμε. Το δίκτυο δεν έχει ακριβώς την κλασσική αθηναϊκή δομή. Ακόμα και την διευθυνσιοδότηση που αυτή την στιγμή είναι ένα /24 για κάθε κόμβο σκεφτόμαστε να την αλλάξουμε. Καταγραφή πάντως υπάρχει (http://wiki.hwmn.org/w/IP_Registry)  ::  Πολύ όρεξη για πειράματα και ευελπιστούμε να βρούμε και ελεύθερο χρόνο να υλοποιήσουμε καινούριες ιδέες.

Όσο για το VPN δεν το κρύβω ότι αυτή η σκέψη με έφερε πάλι σε αυτό το forum! Σου στέλνω PM.

----------


## ipduh

ωραία! συγχαρητήρια ... πολύ καλή δουλειά ...
βλέπω κάνετε οικονομία και στο IPv6 ...
δεν έχετε forward DNS ? tld ? ...

----------


## sque

Ty!

Με το DNS το ψάχνουμε το θέμα. Το τρέχων σχήμα συνοπτικά είναι γραμμένο εδώ. http://wiki.hwmn.org/w/DNS_Infrastructure
Τα προβλήματα που έχουμε αυτή την στιγμή είναι:
* Πως θα έχεις παράλληλα πρόσβαση σε όλες τις ζώνες των μητροπολιτικών και στο Ιντερνετ χωρίς να χρειάζεται οι forward/recursor server του μητροπολητικού να απαντάνε για requests στο Ιντερνετ.
* Πως θα δέσουμε με την ζώνη .wn
* Πως θα κολλήσουμε σωστά της reverse mapping ζώνες των μητροπολιτικών.

----------


## NetTraptor

το VPN είναι up and running. Πέρασα και τα delegations.

----------


## akakios

> το VPN είναι up and running. Πέρασα και τα delegations.


ωωωω τι του είπε..... 

NetTraptor μίλα πιο ομορφα..... δεν χρειαζεται να βρίζεις..!!!!!!!!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Τι ειναι αυτα αληθεια???

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχουμε συνδεσιμότητα με το Ηράκλειο μέσω VPN και μπορούμε να δούμε και τα reverse σε traceroute.

----------

